# need help selecting arrows for new bow



## hunter930 (Jul 13, 2008)

I received a Parker Wildfire XP bow from one of my sons . It came with every thing but a release and arrows . I have hunted for years with my old Bear Whitetail and don't know what arrows to purchase . I would also like to try a release and haven't used one before . Getting too old to draw and shoot without some extra help .


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

First off welcome to AT. There are many arrows out there that will work just fine with your new bow as well as many good releases. For arrows, besides them being carbon, you could go any route. I would say pick a brand you like or trust. They will have an arrow that is the correct spine for you. As for releases go and try many different ones out at a place like Bass Pro. 

Ok I'll tell you what I use, just for starters. I use and love Easton Axis arrows and True Fire Team Realtree release.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT! * :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* hunter930. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

